# On this day ... Link between Smoking and Lung Cancer



## Hooked (27/6/21)

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/on-this-day-what-happened-on-27-june/

"1957 | Great Britain Smoking and Lung Cancer Linked."

_[1957 ... yet people still smoke. Incredible, isn't it?]_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

